# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ STIROPLUS SP 1015 ΔΕΝ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΑΤΜΌ ΣΤΟ ΣΙΔΕΡΟ

## SPIROS1951

Καλησπέρα σας

Έχω πρόβλημα με καινούργιο (απλά έμεινε αχρησιμοποίητο στο κουτί του 2 χρόνια) σύστημα σιδερώματος STIROPLUS SP 1015. Το είχα πάρει επειδή το σίδερο σιδερώματος έριχνε τότε το ρελέ προστασίας στον πίνακα πράγμα που αφού είχα ήδη αγοράσει το σύστημα, επισκεύασα αφού είχε απλά μπεί νερό στα σημεία σύνδεσης του καλωδίου. Χθες, που το σίδερο τα έφτυαε, είπα να χρησιμοποιήσω για πρώτη φορά το STIROPLUS. Το έβγαλα από το κουτί, διάβασα το εγχειρίδιο και αφού του έβαλα νερό, το έβαλα στην πρίζα και περίμενα τα 6 λεπτά για να ανάψει το λαμπάκι του ατμού στο σύστημα. Μόλις αυτο άναψε και το σύστημα έκαιγε αρκετά, πάτησα το κουμπί του ατμού στο ήδη ζεστό σίδερο αλλά πουθενά ατμός. Δεν έκανε κιχ. Το κοίταξα μήπως κάνω καποιο λάθος αλλά δεν έκανα και δεν λειτούργησε. Αμέσως το έβγαλα από την πρίζα και χρειάστηκαν δύο ώρες να πέσει κάπως η θερμοκρασία του και έτσι με προσοχή έβγαλα σιγα σιγά το καπάκι ασφαλείας του δοχείου, άφησα να φυγει ο ατμός και ήταν αρκετός πριν το ξεβιδώσω εντελώς και έτσι είμαι χωρίς σίδερο. Μπορεί κάποιος ειδικός να με βοηθήσει? Μήπως ο ατμός ελέγχεται στο σύστημα από θερμοστατική βαλβίδα η οποία ανοίγει όταν ανεβάσει τη θερμοκρασία  στο νερό? Εδώ, το λάστιχο ήταν κρύο πράγμα που δείχνει ότι δεν βγαίνει καθόλου ατμός από το σύστημα προς το σίδερο.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## andyferraristi

Ηλεκτροβάνα ???

(Το γράφω με ερωτηματικό, γιατί δεν γνωρίζω πως είναι το κύκλωμα του boiler. Κάποιος πιο έμπειρος θα μπορούσε να μας πει με μεγαλύτερη βεβαιότητα) ...

----------


## SPIROS1951

> Ηλεκτροβάνα ???
> 
> (Το γράφω με ερωτηματικό, γιατί δεν γνωρίζω πως είναι το κύκλωμα του boiler. Κάποιος πιο έμπειρος θα μπορούσε να μας πει με μεγαλύτερη βεβαιότητα) ...


Σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε αλλά δεν βάζουν εδώ ηλεκτροβάνες. Εδώ πιθανότατα υπάρχει είτε θερμοστατική βαλβιδα είτε ηλεκτρομαγνητική βαλβίδα που ελέγχεται απο το διακοπτη ατμού στο σίδερο. Θέλω απλά βοήθεια ώστε να ξέρω που να εστιάσω για τη βλαβη. Να ανοίξω το σίδερο ή το σύστημα?

Ξανά ευχαριστώ

----------


## Fordakias

Καλημέρα φίλε μου. Μάλλον έχει κολλήσει το έμβολο της Η/Μ βαλβίδας. Με λίγο χτύπημα, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΡΙΖΑΣ εννοείται πάνω στο έμβολο πιθανόν να ξεκολλήσει. ΑΝ όχι μέτρα και το πηνίο την Η/Μ βαλβίδας μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα και εκεί όπως επίσης και τον διακόπτη του ατμού που βρίσκεται στο σίδερο.

----------


## SPIROS1951

> Καλημέρα φίλε μου. Μάλλον έχει κολλήσει το έμβολο της Η/Μ βαλβίδας. Με λίγο χτύπημα, ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΡΙΖΑΣ εννοείται πάνω στο έμβολο πιθανόν να ξεκολλήσει. ΑΝ όχι μέτρα και το πηνίο την Η/Μ βαλβίδας μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα και εκεί όπως επίσης και τον διακόπτη του ατμού που βρίσκεται στο σίδερο.



Καλημέρα φίλε

Αυτό ακριβώς ήταν τελικά!!!! Τώρα κατάφερα να το ανοίξω και με ένα χτυπηματάκι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική βαλβίδα ξεκόλλησε και πλέον λειτουργεί άψογα. Έμπλεξα όμως με το άλλο που έβγαζε νερό μαζί με ατμό (STIRELLA IRIS SX939) και που για το λόγο αυτό τότε αγόρασα αυτό που συζητάμε. Σε αυτό, που τώρα δεν βγάζει καθόλου ατμό χωρίς να είναι κολλημένη η ηλεκτρομαγνητική του βαλβίδα (αφού τη δοκίμασα με ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσία 220V), έψαξα όλο το κύκλωμα συνδεσμολογίας της και έφθασα στο εξής παράδοξο! Όταν πατάω το διακόπτη ατμού στο σίδερο αντί να δώσει τη φάση στο άκρο της βαλβίδας (το άλλο έχει σταθερά τον ουδέτερο), δίνει και εδώ ουδέτερο!!! Ετσι. χωρίς διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα του πηνίου της φυσικά δεν λειτουργεί. Το περίεργο είναι με τέτοια συνδεσμολογία (την οποία δεν πείραξα 100%) πως λειτουργούσε από καινούργιο??? Όταν δίνω φάση στο διακόπτη του σίδερου και πλέον λειτουργεί η ηλεκτροβάννα, δεν βγάζει ατμό αλλά ζεστό αέρα ενώ ατμός υπάρχει στο boiler που το διαπίστωσα ξεβιδώνοντας λίγο και με μεγάλη προσοχή την τάπα... Νομίζω ότι είτε εγώ κάνω κάποιο λάθος λογικής (οχι τεχνικό) είτε εδώ έχουμε σταυρόλεξο για πολύ δυνατούς λύτες. Έχω αποτυπώσει ολόκληρη την υπάρχουσα συνδεσμολογία σε ένα χαρτί με όλα τα στοιχεία που περιλαμβάνει (αντιστάσεις boiler & σιδερου), θερμοστατικές επαφές του boiler θερμοστατη του σίδερου, διακόπτες σίδερου και γενικό, ενδεικτικές λυχνίες κ.λ.π. Έτσι έχω το σχέδιο συνδεσμολογίας πλήρες σαν να είχα το service manual... αλλά .... αδιέξοδο...

----------


## Panoss

> Έχω αποτυπώσει ολόκληρη την υπάρχουσα συνδεσμολογία σε ένα χαρτί με όλα τα στοιχεία που περιλαμβάνει (αντιστάσεις boiler & σιδερου), θερμοστατικές επαφές του boiler θερμοστατη του σίδερου, διακόπτες σίδερου και γενικό, ενδεικτικές λυχνίες κ.λ.π. Έτσι έχω το σχέδιο συνδεσμολογίας πλήρες σαν να είχα το service manual... αλλά .... αδιέξοδο...


Ζωγράφισέ το στο Paint (ή ότι σε βολεύει τέλος πάντων) των  Windows (γιατί στο χαρτί μάλλον δεν θα φαίνεται καλά) και ανέβασέ το να το δούμε κι εμείς.

Αυτή είναι η βαλβίδα του IRIS SX939;
320.215-228x228_0.jpg

----------


## SPIROS1951

Η Η/Μ Βαλβίδα μοιάζει αλλά δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή. Έχει επιπλέον 2 ακροδέκτες όπου συνδέονται 3 κίτρινα καλώδια γείωσης. Σε ότι αφορά το σχέδιο, το έκανα στο χέρι αφού δεν βρήκα το M/S Visio που συνήθως χρησιμοποιούσα παλιότερα. Το ανεβάζω σε pdf.
ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΜΕΡΟΥΣ STIRELLA IRIS SX939.pdf

----------


## Panoss

Στο σίδερο, στο 'ΜΠΟΥΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ ΑΤΜΟΥ', έχεις 230V; (μεταξύ των δύο πινς; )
(εννοείται όταν ο διακόπτης αυτός είναι off, ανοιχτό κύκλωμα, όταν δεν είναι πατημένος δηλαδή)

----------


## SPIROS1951

> Στο σίδερο, στο 'ΜΠΟΥΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ ΑΤΜΟΥ', έχεις 230V; (μεταξύ των δύο πινς; )
> (εννοείται όταν ο διακόπτης αυτός είναι off, ανοιχτό κύκλωμα, όταν δεν είναι πατημένος δηλαδή)


Φίλε Panoss  δεν έχω και δεν προκύπτει κυκλωματκά. Όταν έδωσα φάση για δοκιμή στο ένα, η Η/Μ βαλβίδα λειτούργησε. Ακούγεται που οπλίζει το έμβολο...

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Panoss

Στη 'ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ 2' τι τάση έχεις; 230V;


Στο σχέδιό σου αντικατέστησα (για να γίνει πιο απλό) δυο διακόπτες με αγωγούς, άρα είναι σαν να είναι κλειστοί οι διακόπτες (On).STIRELLA_IRIS_SX939_schematic_b.jpg

----------


## gep58

Αγαπητέ Σπύρο θεωρώντας ότι έχεις αποτυπώσει σωστά το σχηματικό κατά τη εξαγωγή του από την συσκευή, το απλοποίησα ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο και πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να αντιληφθεί κανείς ότι δεν είναι λειτουργικό. 

SP1015_1.jpeg

Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι αν αντιστραφεί το κύκλωμα που βρίσκεται στο σκιασμένο μέρος της παραπάνω εικόνας η συσκευή σου θα λειτουργήσει σωστά. Κατά την γνώμη μου καλό θα ήταν το 2ο μέρος του γενικού διακόπτη (SW1b) να τοποθετηθεί στην είσοδο της παροχής της συσκευής έτσι όπως είναι και το άλλο τμήμα του. 
Το πως προέκυψε αυτό το λάθος στην συνδεσμολογία δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω, προφανώς όμως δεν μπορεί να έφυγε η συσκευή έτσι από τον κατασκευαστή. Ακολουθεί η τελική εικόνα της συνδεσμολογίας.

SP1015_2.jpeg

----------

Panoss (17-06-19)

----------


## Panoss

Γιώργο ωραία σχέδια! Με ποιο πρόγραμμα τα έκανες;

----------

gep58 (17-06-19)

----------


## gep58

Πάνο έχει μια 12ετία+ που χρησιμοποιώ το απλούστατο sPlan της Abacom.

https://www.electronic-software-shop.../splan-70.html

----------

Panoss (18-06-19)

----------


## SPIROS1951

Ναι έχω 217V (τόσο είναι εδώ συνήθως η τάση) και το boiler ζεσταίνει κανονικά. Σε περίπου 4 λεπτά το λαμπάκι ατμού σβύνει και το ίδιο και η αντίσταση του boiler πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι η θερμοεπαφή 2 λειτουργεί κανονικά...
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## SPIROS1951

> Πάνο έχει μια 12ετία+ που χρησιμοποιώ το απλούστατο sPlan της Abacom.
> 
> https://www.electronic-software-shop.../splan-70.html


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιώργο

Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει παλιά από την 1η έκδοση του Autocad (under DOS) και αργότερα OrCad, PiCad και κάποια άλλα. Τα τελεταία χρόνια όταν χρειάστηκε βρήκα το M/S Visio και έκανα τη δουλειά μου αλλά τώρα με το M/S Office 2016 κάνει μόνο view... Θα δοκιμάσω και αυτό που προτείνεις.

----------


## Panoss

> το απλοποίησα ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο και πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να αντιληφθεί κανείς ότι δεν είναι λειτουργικό


SP1015_1.jpeg

Δεν είναι λειτουργικό επειδή το 'σύστημα' PB1-EV ξεκινάει και καταλήγει στο ίδιο σημείο (στον ουδέτερο).
Ενώ το ένα άκρο θα έπρεπε να είναι συνδεδεμένο στη φάση.
Σωστά δεν το κατάλαβα;

----------


## gep58

Σωστά Πάνο. Επίσης το ενδεικτικό POWER δεν πρόκειται να ανάψει παρά μόνο όταν ανοίξει ο θερμοστάτης TS1 που λογικά είναι και ο ασφαλείας (155°C). Ο SW1b δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης στο σημείο που βρίσκεται κι έτσι φαίνεται ότι κάποια επέμβαση έχει γίνει στην συνδεσμολογία μπερδεύοντας την. Αυτή την στιγμή όπως είναι, μόνο ατμό μπορεί να σηκώσει η συσκευή ανάβοντας και το ενδεικτικό STEAM μέχρι να ανοίξει ο θερμοστάτης TH1 οπότε σβήνουν όλα, όπως επίσης και το σίδερο μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά.

----------

Panoss (18-06-19)

----------


## SPIROS1951

Καλημέρα Γιώργο

Τελικά επειδή για πρακτικούς λόγους δε ήταν δυνατή η αντιστροφή των κυκλωμάτων που προτείνεις αφού οι βυσματωτοί συνδετήρες των καλωδίων δεν επαρκούσαν και θα έπρεπε να κόψω και να συνδέσω καλώδια μονώνοντας τα στη συνέχεια με μονωτική ταινία, έκανα το απλούστατο να μεταφέρω τον ένα ακροδέκτη του διακόπτη ατμού στο σίδερο στην συνδετική κλέμα από τον ουδέτερο στη φάση. Έτσι, λειτουργεί κανονικά πλέον το σύστημα. Βέβαια λόγω ξηρασίας ατμόσφαιρας δεν φαίνεται ο ατμός αλλά σε ύφασμα φαίνεται κατά το σιδέρωμα. Επειδή προηγήθηκε και καθάρισμα με ξύδι δεν βγάζει πλέον καθόλου νερό μαζί με τον ατμό όπως έκανε τότε που το αντικατέστησα προ 4ετιας. Να είσαι καλά ξανά σ' ευχαριστώ καθώς και τα άλλα παιδιά του φόρουμ...

----------


## panosem

Καλησπέρα σας. 
Έχω και γω τη stiroplus sp1090. Λογικά θα αλλάζουν μόνο τα υψηλότερα bar κ  watt. 
Δεν βγάζει ατμό. Ανοίγει κανονικά, κάποιες φορές ακούγεται ο θόρυβος του μποιλερ, μάλλον της ηλεκτροβανας, ζεσταίνει το νερό κ την πλάκα του σίδερου, αλλά δεν βγάζει καθόλου ατμό. Έβγαλα όλα τα σωληνάκια μήπως κ είχε βουλώσει από άλατα το κύκλωμα, τα καθάρισα όλα, είχα ανοίξει κ τη βαλβιδα την κίνησα λίγο, αλλά τίποτα. Διαπίστωσα ότι η είσοδος της Η/Μ βαλβίδας ήταν σα να μην παίρνει ρεύμα. Έβαλα το δοκιμαστικό και σε κανένα δεν λειτουργούσε .
Τέλος από το σίδερο με το μπουτον, όταν ήταν ανοιχτό είχε ρεύμα κ πατώντας το έσβηνε το δοκιμαστικό. 
Να φταίει η η/Μ βαλβίδα σαν αυτή που υπήρχε στην 1η σελίδα;

----------

